# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  Hairline advancement vs. Hair Transplant

## gagirl

If I am wanting to lower my hairline about an inch, would it be better to get the hairline advancement/forehead reduction procedure or to get hair grafts?
I know the hairline advancement would cost around $7,200. 
How many hair grafts would it take and what would the cost be?

Thanks! (I have NO hair loss, I am in my 20's, female)

----------


## mattj

I think most people here would lean more towards hair transplantation than hairline advancement. Hairline advancement surgery can sometimes lead to a strange and undesirable hairline shape and there will be a scar running along the hairline. We have seen people (men and women) who've had this procedure and then needed grafts placed to cover the scar.

It's impossible to say how many grafts would be needed without seeing pictures.

----------


## angelina22

It basically depends upon the docotor how much they charge.

----------


## megan88

There is no question in my mind and experience that the hairline lowering operation is the superior choice unless the scalp has no laxity. This operation gives the most density and a near instantaneous result when compared to hair transplants. The scar is usually less undetectable than the appearance  of a hair transplant result. If you are male, with a balding pattern, the opposite would apply.

----------

